# After hoping for an original Green Phantom for 33 years............



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

*the ultimate (54) Green Phantom finally surfaced this past Wednesday. It virtually "landed on our doorstep" from one of the kindest people we know of, and at a very reasonable price. Seemed like wretched-junk to my wife, so I had to clean-'er-up in a hurry, so no photos of the way it looked. I realized the potential of this 100% original*
*(except for repro tank) machine. After about 16 hours, over a three-day period, it's beyond astounding. So proud of it, that I just have to share some images. My Dad was a 60's/70's Schwinn dealer, so this bike is something I'll*
*cherish forever!  -Billygoat (on training wheels)*
*


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 13, 2019)

Love that saddle!...great looking bike!


----------



## frankster41 (May 13, 2019)

Nice job!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 13, 2019)

Thats a real beauty!! The Opal Green rocks


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

Drzdave58 said:


> Love that saddle!...great looking bike!



Thank you very kindly. I'm truly excited about this bike, as well as this new-found site!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Thats a real beauty!! The Opal Green rocks



Really appreciate your kind comment!!!


----------



## John G04 (May 13, 2019)

Great bike congrats!


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

Thanks sooo much. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Nice job!!



Thanks very much.  Nothing more than lots and lots of cleaning and polishing, and then repeat about 10 times


----------



## Tikibar (May 13, 2019)

Wow, what a great bike, I'm 'green' with envy!


----------



## spoker (May 13, 2019)

do females know their are alot more of them around than very nice green phantoms!!


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

I'm glad that I don't have to be "green with envy" anymore. 33 years since I spotted one at Macungie-Park bike show
and was instantly G-W-E.  Just kidding, and I know you are, but love hearing it after my


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

spoker said:


> do females know their are alot more of them around than very nice green phantoms!!



Your response deserves a prize!!! LOL!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2019)

"Good things come to those who wait.... patience is a virtue"


----------



## phantom (May 13, 2019)

Very nice.....well worth getting the correct tank for it.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2019)

Congratulations! Very nice bike, looks like it was worth waiting for.
Hammerhead


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

bricycle said:


> "Good things come to those who wait.... patience is a virtue"



Not only do I believe in that, but no matter how much we may want something, we'll never "push" any situation. Most amazing part of this, is
that this Phantom was made _four days_ earlier than my wife's blue & turquoise Panther Springer. Discovered this moments ago. They may have been in the warehouse together.  Her Panther was gotten around 1977, when my Dad took it in trade, at his store. BTW, both bikes are in the same condition. 
Phantom: Oct 27/28, 1954.   Panther: Nov 1, 1954.


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Congratulations! Very nice bike, looks like it was worth waiting for.
> Hammerhead



Glad that Monday is my day off.  So many nice people, like yourself, offering their kind words. Discovered this fabulous site yesterday and don't know how we lived without it.  Anyway, thank you!


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

phantom said:


> Very nice.....well worth getting the correct tank for it.



Indeed a shame that it was removed. Maybe it will surface somewhere. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2019)

I have an NOS 1/2 tank side  that color...  kind of torture ...but half the battle.
Might consider parting with it


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> I have an NOS 1/2 tank side  that color...  kind of torture ...but half the battle.
> Might consider parting with it



Hi Bob,  What era is it from and how much would you want?  Of course, it is "torture", but I'm nutty enough to be tempted. -Thank you!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 13, 2019)

billygoat! said:


> I'm glad that I don't have to be "green with envy" anymore. 33 years since I spotted one at Macungie-Park bike show
> and was instantly G-W-E.  Just kidding, and I know you are, but love hearing it after my




She lets you have 6 foot tall speaker arrays but not a rusty Phantom?

Aw, man.


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

I'd send you a picture regarding that subject, but this site would never allow. Nor would I post it if were. However, very funny indeed


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2019)

Spectacular piece!!! Flat out amazing.


----------



## billygoat! (May 13, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Spectacular piece!!! Flat out amazing. View attachment 997688



What a beautiful comment, especially from someone with very fine tastes!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2019)

Congratulations! Very nice bike


----------



## billygoat! (May 14, 2019)

This CABE is _the _HAVEN for nice people!  Thank you for your kind wishes!!!    -Billygoat (now graduated from "training wheels")


----------



## Balloonoob (May 14, 2019)

Bike looks to be in great shape. Old saddles in phenomenal shape always surprise me and speak to the level of care the bike received. Congrats.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2019)

billygoat! said:


> Not only do I believe in that, but no matter how much we may want something, we'll never "push" any situation. Most amazing part of this, is
> that this Phantom was made _four days_ earlier than my wife's blue & turquoise Panther Springer. Discovered this moments ago. They may have been in the warehouse together.  Her Panther was gotten around 1977, when my Dad took it in trade, at his store. BTW, both bikes are in the same condition.
> Phantom: Oct 27/28, 1954.   Panther: Nov 1, 1954.





Nice bike. 1954 was zactly what I was thinkin. That is, 'an originally painted Opal green 'old style'  pre-1955 springer...  Got to be awfully difficult to get, makes your Phantom one dang hard to find bicycle. And in this condition? Whew! blows the tops off.


----------



## billygoat! (May 14, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Bike looks to be in great shape. Old saddles in phenomenal shape always surprise me and speak to the level of care the bike received. Congrats.



Very kind of you! THANKS!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 14, 2019)

billygoat! said:


> I'd send you a picture regarding that subject, but this site would never allow. Nor would I post it if were. However, very funny indeed




I build my own now and then (speakers) and until recently I had one lone Polk Audio Monitor 4 without a woofer that I subbed an MW 6510 into then got a 6502 for stock when I got it's mate and they are sitting on this desk.  I have Marantz Imperial 5s sitting nearby and Stonehenge Is in need of more work as well, I am basically ribbing you 

PS Love the M4s the crossovers are great DIY for others as well.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 15, 2019)

Beautiful bike, congratulations!  Great job detailing her!


----------



## billygoat! (May 16, 2019)

Thanks very much. The products "Flitz" and Gunk-Foamy did most of the work, followed by Ardex Nano Sealant. Cleaned the original tires with Zep Citrus Cleaner. The trad was coming off an inch of the back tire and I glued it back down to the "Typhoon-Cord".  Friend suggested that I put a big red patch on the area, so it matches the period cartoons. Got both lights working. They lose ground to their respective frames. Soldered-on some
jumper wires to reconnect the faulty grounds.  I packed the switches with Flitz, mixed with WD-40 and worked them back & forth hundreds of times.
Then washed them out with more WD-40. I buy the inexpensive gallon-size and use a Zep spray bottle, as the WD aerosol's are not what they used to be. I buy the Flitz metal Polish (can) on ebay. Like it even better than Simichrome or Wenol. Switched work like brand new once internally polished this way. Really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2019)

Nice work!
Your bike looks amazing!
Congrats, on a dream come true.


----------



## billygoat! (May 16, 2019)

Clearly, yourself and so many other kind members, are an equal part of the dream!  Love your amazing dream-bike too!
It's good to be part of the CABE family. Wasn't a week ago they had me on "training wheels".  Life is good and CABE is better!


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

billygoat! said:


> *the ultimate (54) Green Phantom finally surfaced this past Wednesday. It virtually "landed on our doorstep" from one of the kindest people we know of, and at a very reasonable price. Seemed like wretched-junk to my wife, so I had to clean-'er-up in a hurry, so no photos of the way it looked. I realized the potential of this 100% original*
> *(except for repro tank) machine. After about 16 hours, over a three-day period, it's beyond astounding. So proud of it, that I just have to share some images. My Dad was a 60's/70's Schwinn dealer, so this bike is something I'll*
> *cherish forever!  -Billygoat (on training wheels)*
> *View attachment 997300*
> ...



Superb!!!  Congrats!!! look at 'er shine. Nice detail job...WOW.....


----------



## billygoat! (May 18, 2019)

"Met People" are pure fun. I once bought an amazing one at a car show. The owner then got first-prize and handed our deposit back
We took many photos of Met's at Macungie. Our favorite car, as owners enjoy them more than any other!!! This is what makes them better than any other model. Not just saying this because you own one (or maybe more  Maybe add a first-year Pacer!

Thank you for your kind words about my Green Phantom. I'm a newbie, but also find myself living for CABE. Never knew about it until last week.


----------

